# What is this "updated" sticker?



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

Bought a S3 for my friend on my account, it came in today, and had this 'updated' sticker on it, what is this?


----------



## kast (Jul 8, 2011)

congratulations, you have a locked device! jk, i dunno what that means


----------



## holden45 (Nov 26, 2011)

What is the build number? Or baseband? So we can compare those.


----------



## droid3r (Dec 8, 2011)

Updated basebands

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

and updated build number it seems ---


----------



## holden45 (Nov 26, 2011)

Updated build number and baseband... Have you checked Odin mode to see what qualcomm secure says? I wonder if they blocked to root method we currently have.

Edit: I also notice that the kernel is different as well.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

He left now but will have him check, how do you?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## holden45 (Nov 26, 2011)

Power off phone, then hold vol down, home and power button. If he roots or tries to root let us know too I'm curious if it's an update to block root hopefully not though.


----------



## mapatton82 (Jul 24, 2011)

Compared to mine it looks like the baseband, kernel, and build have been updated.


----------



## codelinx (Jul 18, 2011)

flashed Odin stock rooted vzw root 66.7 from xda then CWM with the fix and then beanstown drop box rom, and everything is working.
this is a system apps dump>
http://db.tt/Jk2DsDKF
before root obviously....  dunno if anyone needs that


----------



## nuclearemp (Sep 12, 2011)

does that dump have the new Baseband/kernel/etc?


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

holden45 said:


> Updated build number and baseband... Have you checked Odin mode to see what qualcomm secure says? I wonder if they blocked to root method we currently have.
> 
> Edit: I also notice that the kernel is different as well.


 new kernel date too


----------



## anrichardson (Jun 12, 2011)

Just bought the S3 from best buy and had the sticker on it as well, will this effect flashing the rooted system img?


----------



## msburr87 (Jun 24, 2011)

No. Mine had it and all went well with rooting and roms

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## anrichardson (Jun 12, 2011)

msburr87 said:


> No. Mine had it and all went well with rooting and roms
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


OK thanks.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nght12 (Feb 17, 2012)

Its the version that doesn't have unified search. Samsung is really reeling back after that blow for apple.


----------

